# Phoenix wing shawl



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone knitted the Phoenix wing shawl? I dyed some yarn for it and so far enjoying the knit. Not sure it's something I'd wear but I'm having fun. Here is my progress


----------



## dustbuny (Apr 21, 2013)

WOW looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Those color combinations are stunning! Wish I had the nerve to attempt one of those; maybe one day.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Those color combinations are stunning! Wish I had the nerve to attempt one of those; maybe one day.


Same here, but well beyond me. It's gorgeous.👍😀


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG. Stunning!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful &#128587;


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Love it. Thank you for posting your picture!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I would wear it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow..just love the colors....great job so far...i would love to see it done...


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128077;


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow! Your shawl is going to be beautiful - the colors are gorgeous!! And definitely wear it when it is done.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Love the green and black combination. Do wear it. It is amazing!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

It is gorgeous. A statement item for sure.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

That is so cool! And I love the colors you've done.


----------



## Jawetz (Sep 6, 2015)

Beautiful -- can hardly wait to see finished work. And if you won't wear it, feel free to send it my way!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Going to be a stunner :thumbup:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow beautiful


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Amazing, well done.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorgeous, no I had not seen the pattern.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! Can't wait to see the finished product! Those colors are fabulous!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Gorgeous....just did the 160 cast on.....any tips...the pattern is a little intense....any words of wisdom&#128562;


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous.. :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

A piece of art, for sure!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

debbie pataky said:


> Gorgeous....just did the 160 cast on.....any tips...the pattern is a little intense....any words of wisdom😲


There is room for error. So if you find you're out a stitch or two don't panic. I found a few areas didn't make sense but I worked my way around it.

The background colour is never snipped but the end of each leaf is. So when you reach the end of a set of instructions and you see you're not where you left the background colour, then you've gone wrong somewhere.

Lots and lots of counting. This is not television knitting. I didn't print out the pattern. I have it saved in jknithdpro or knit companion. Any program where you can move a ruler.

Feel free to PM me if you run into snags


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

So beautiful! You are very clever :thumbup:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

dkmoyer said:


> Wow! Your shawl is going to be beautiful - the colors are gorgeous!! And definitely wear it when it is done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So pretty, can't wait to see it finished. Your colors are beautiful.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

desireeross said:


> There is room for error. So if you find you're out a stitch or two don't panic. I found a few areas didn't make sense but I worked my way around it.
> 
> The background colour is never snipped but the end of each leaf is. So when you reach the end of a set of instructions and you see you're not where you left the background colour, then you've gone wrong somewhere.
> 
> ...


Thanks...I made a couple of Dreambirds and loved those....but this one is a little more intense...it's going to be fun....


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

It is stunning already. Magnificent---when completed.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow! I's beautiful.&#128049;


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

You have to wear it--it's too beautiful to put in a drawer or give to someone else.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is stunning! Love those colors!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That is just gorgeous, I love the colours.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

It's really beautiful!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous colors! Do wear it (and take a photo for us to see!)


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

looks like fun :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful! What yarn are you using?


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks fantastic - pure art!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

willi66 said:


> Beautiful! What yarn are you using?


Fingering weight merino, cashmere and nylon


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

How gorgeous that will look draped over a solid sweater, dress. You've got to wear it!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and colors!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

That is already a stunner! Can't wait to see it finished with all the colors. Nice work!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous colors! I'd wear it!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

You've cone beautifully so far. Love the colors.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

cant wait to see this one finished, its going to be amazing!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

desireeross said:


> Anyone knitted the Phoenix wing shawl? I dyed some yarn for it and so far enjoying the knit. Not sure it's something I'd wear but I'm having fun. Here is my progress


Wow, you have way more patience and an attention span than I would!!! It would be great to see the finished item, and if you don't wear it, you could frame it as art!!!!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh I love it and the colors are stunning. I don't think I would wear anything like that either so probably won't make one but it is beautiful so far.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Vibrant and beautiful. It looks as if it could be a wonderful free form wall hanging at this stage. I hope that idea doesn't offend. The yarns are wonderful jewels and your knitting seems perfect.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

This is beautiful and I love, love, love your colors!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your work is very pretty


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful colors please share your final project.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow, gorgeous and nice work!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Marge St Pete said:


> I would wear it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

:thumbup: Stunning!! It will be beautiful when you finish it and YES you should definitely wear it.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Gorgeous and the colors fantastic.


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

So stunning! Would love to see it finished, it'll be a work of art!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

It is really striking so far. Your colors are fabulous!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

This is one stunning shawl! Great shawl!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gorgeous start! Can't wait to see all those beautiful colors worked in.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow!!! That is so pretty!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Lovely. I really like the colors and ... you died them yourself. So pretty.


----------



## DinaP (Jul 4, 2011)

I've made it. Used red and black cashmere. The red has some sparkle in it. I wear it a lot. Absolutely love it. And found it intriguing to knit. Couldn't wait to see what the next section looked like.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Beautiful. Please post a picture when you're finished.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Can you share a link for the pattern - free or to buy?

Thanks


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - you have some beautiful colors there. Good luck. Want to see it when it is done.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Really gorgeous. Wonderful colors you have chosen to dye. Looking forward to seeing the finished shawl.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oh Wow! I'm speechless!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

When you have finished knitting please show us. This shawl is exquisite.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Stunning colours. I do hope that you wear it...if it was me, I wouldn't be able to give it to anyone else.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my, I love it so with just the black and greens! However, the other colors are gorgeous also. I hope you do wear it, but I'll bet you could sell it right off your back! Great work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Unusual pattern. Had not seen it before. What you've done so far is gorgeous. Would love to see more progress reports and, of course, the finished product. With you colors added it will be a stunner. Aloha... Bev


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Desiree, this is an amazing project! So is this pre-knitted fabric that you're dyeing and then unravel it to knit? Very interesting technique. Love the colors. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What lovely colors you've dyed! I can't wait to see the completed shawl. I know it's going to be amazing. It looks so beautiful already.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Certainly coming along beautifully, will be stunning when completed


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I love it and your colors. I would definitely wear it even if I had never worn anything like it in the past. I'd even buy a new out fit to wear it with.
Please share your progress.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Gorgeous colors and knitting


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Lovely - I'd sure wear it!


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Is your plan to stay with shades of green or include the other colors?


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Wow that's gorgeous. Can't wait to see the final piece.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

That's pretty enough for framing, or being put up for display in an art museum.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, lovely.. and why wouldn't you wear it???


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Wear it proudly, it's gorgeous.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That is going to be fabulous! It reminds me of the Dreambird that I knit a few years ago.

Here's a link to the Phoenix Wing Shawl pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phoenix-wing---phoenix-flugel


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Fantastic,youre colours are the best,love it,i have 3/4 of a dreambird done.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is stunning g so far!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Incredibly beautiful, I'd love to try something like this.
Your colours are beautiful


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Is this pattern real difficult? Is it in English?


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Fabulous color combination and so unique!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This is gorgeous. I would definitely wear it!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful colors and work so far!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is this pattern real difficult? Is it in English?


If you click on the link to the shawl its on ravelry,yes its in english,you can see what yarn and stitches are used,short rows etc,then on the right hand side it says 103 projects,click there to see all shawls made,the colours,helpful notes etc.
You can read about the shawl,


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

NE said:


> Vibrant and beautiful. It looks as if it could be a wonderful free form wall hanging at this stage. I hope that idea doesn't offend. The yarns are wonderful jewels and your knitting seems perfect.


It doesn't offend. My thoughts too


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> Desiree, this is an amazing project! So is this pre-knitted fabric that you're dyeing and then unravel it to knit? Very interesting technique. Love the colors. Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thank you Kimmi. I knit blanks, dye them, then unravel, reskein and wash to get the kinks out


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

We had tons of snow yesterday so was able to continue. Here's an update

Thank you so much for your comments. I promise I'll post the final result


----------



## chriscee (Oct 31, 2015)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautimous! :thumbup:


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, I just LOVE it!!! Georgous!! The colors are beautiful!!! Good job!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is this pattern real difficult? Is it in English?


It's not that difficult. Overall I think it has a medium rating. It takes a fair bit of concentration, endless counting and there are mistakes in the pattern which are easily fixed. If you want practice in German short rows, you've come to the right place! It is translated into English as well. Although there are charts, it's best to follow the written instructions.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

BREATHTAKING, Love the colour so far, I am working on the Dreambird right now, and would love to challenge myself to this one next. I hope I catch your finished piece of art.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I think that is absolutely beautiful, I would wear it in a flash :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

minniemo said:


> I think that is absolutely beautiful, I would wear it in a flash :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. I've just posted the finished shawl


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! I really love this! How did you figure out where to put each color? It is very beautiful work!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Awesome shawl. Love the colors you made.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

raindancer said:


> Absolutely stunning! I really love this! How did you figure out where to put each color? It is very beautiful work!


I dyed 20-22 inches of the blank a different colour. I didn't do any calculations. Just started knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Gorgeous. I do hope you wear it - too beautiful not to.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

A true work of art. Absolutely breathtaking. Be so very proud of yourself. Other than that, I am speechless.


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful.. Would look outstanding with a black skirt and green blouse, pinned at the shoulder. You really should wear it. It is a piece of art!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

If you desire not to wear this shawl, make it into a wall hanging. What a focal point for a living room.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Becca said:


> If you desire not to wear this shawl, make it into a wall hanging. What a focal point for a living room.


I've definitely thought of that. I'd need to starch it to stiffen it a bit.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

It really does look like a work of art. Enjoy it !


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

What is Phoenix means As there in search two many designs under Phoenix . Multi colours or something else many pretty patterns under Phoenix .


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning and beautiful


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Why wouldn't you wear it. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Thank you. I've just posted the finished shawl


It is absolutely wonderful. I love your colors and the design is flawless. I know you will wear it often and well, and many many people will remark on it. Good work!


----------

